# Suicide doors on a 4dr impala?



## Z1Rican (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever put suicide doors on a 4dr impala? If so, can you post picts and let me know how difficult it was.

Thanks


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

:wow: The only way I would think this would look half way decent if it was on a wagon. If not leave it alone.


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17716809
> *:wow: The only way I would think this would look half way decent if it was on a wagon.  If not leave it alone.
> *


I don't know... I think it looks pretty good.. My 60 under construction..  











My doors actually do open wider than this but this is the only pic I took with my phone...Camera pics are too large and I don't know how to make smaller for here..
Default pic is the current status...Sic, down in Pasadena, TX is taking care of my ride n laying the patterns.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 7 2010, 03:49 PM~17717928
> *I don't know... I think it looks pretty good.. My 60 under construction..
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty gangsta. I would love to have that done to my '59


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 7 2010, 04:50 PM~17719548
> *thats pretty gangsta. I would love to have that done to my '59
> *


hey hey now


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 7 2010, 12:49 PM~17717928
> *I don't know... I think it looks pretty good.. My 60 under construction..
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fucken great


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Z1Rican_@Jun 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17711786
> *Has anyone ever put suicide doors on a 4dr impala?  If so, can you post picts and let me know how difficult it was.
> 
> Thanks
> *


there was a 61 impala from texas back in the early or mid 90s i think it was queen of hearts if im not mistaken that bitch was bad.


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 8 2010, 03:01 PM~17729788
> *there was a 61 impala from texas back in the early or mid 90s i think it was queen of hearts if im not mistaken that bitch was bad.
> *


your right Homie here is a pic of it!!


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

queen of hearts it still at car shows here in the 915 el paso tx


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jun 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17717928
> *I don't know... I think it looks pretty good.. My 60 under construction..
> 
> 
> ...


What up mack 1O ur 4dr is makin some people wit 2drs run fo they money. Cant wait to c it hit da streets


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 8 2010, 07:06 PM~17731914
> *What up mack 1O ur 4dr is makin some people wit 2drs run fo they money. Cant wait to c it hit da streets
> *


 :biggrin: yea like me :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 7 2010, 12:47 PM~17716809
> *:wow: The only way I would think this would look half way decent if it was on a wagon.  If not leave it alone.
> *


It dont matter if u got 2drs, 4drs, verts or wagons if u got on and it clean then go for it dont crush them build them there not as many old rides left these day


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 8 2010, 04:20 PM~17729951
> *your right Homie here is a pic of it!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats the one that bitch was bad


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big86ben_@Jun 8 2010, 03:20 PM~17729951
> *your right Homie here is a pic of it!!
> 
> 
> ...


She is a beauty..All I can do is hope that my ride is as clean as her one day.. First time ever seeing "Queen of Hearts"... :worship:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 8 2010, 07:15 PM~17731995
> *:biggrin: yea like me :biggrin:
> *


You aint runnin...You holdn strong.. :wow:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Jun 8 2010, 07:06 PM~17731914
> *What up mack 1O ur 4dr is makin some people wit 2drs run fo they money. Cant wait to c it hit da streets
> *


I'm running and picking up pennies along the way :biggrin:


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17734283
> *I'm running and picking up pennies along the way  :biggrin:
> *


lol..hey mack why the rich always act like they one of the poor folks...wish i had a hopper, big rims, & a duece... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 9 2010, 10:34 AM~17736580
> *lol..hey mack why the rich always act like they one of the poor folks...wish i had a hopper, big rims, & a duece... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 9 2010, 11:34 AM~17736580
> *lol..hey mack why the rich always act like they one of the poor folks...wish i had a hopper, big rims, & a duece... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the key to stayn rich! :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Suicide doors are bad as hell. You could suicide the doors on a Pinto & it would look cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Z1Rican (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah man, that looks sick. I def want to do it now on my whip. Don't know why everyone hates on the four doors, I love the four doors and easier to cruise with peeps. When I get my body work done and paint job....way down the road...gotta save the loot up......I am getting that done. How hard was it to do and do you have any of the specs for what they did? Custom hinges etc.?

Thanks


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Z1Rican_@Jun 10 2010, 12:28 PM~17748913
> *Yeah man, that looks sick.  I def want to do it now on my whip.  Don't know why everyone hates on the four doors, I love the four doors and easier to cruise with peeps.  When I get my body work done and paint job....way down the road...gotta save the loot up......I am getting that done.  How hard was it to do and do you have any of the specs for what they did?  Custom hinges etc.?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


lookin good keep buildin i like 4drs old cars r gettin harder and harder to find we need to build all that we can and keep them on the roads


----------



## H-DEUCE (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks sick. Post pics of the door jams. Wanna do this to my 4 door too! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfencentex_@Jun 9 2010, 08:34 AM~17736580
> *lol..hey mack why the rich always act like they one of the poor folks...wish i had a hopper, big rims, & a duece... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


havin that shit is why Im poor....need ta sell sum of that shit :biggrin:


----------



## yukon1000 (Apr 30, 2010)

looks good..i am looking for a kit for my 1964 4dr hrd top :yes:


----------

